# help designing



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been trying to decide what to do for my son and this gave me some great pointers. I was wondering if you had anything for a 5x9 code 100 dcc and something that 2 trains can go at once. He is pretty young and is not fast enough to switch LoCos to stop a collision. He is only 5 and he understands how to switch them just takes him a little while. Fun to watch him.we are both new at this and I want him to enjoy it and our time we spend I hope he will remember forever. He also said he wants a tunnel. So something with some grades maybe?Thanks.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Are you a subscriber to Model Railroader Magazine? TONS of 4x8 (+ a little more) layout plans available with everything you want and more.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Honestly, if you hit the search button and type in 4x8 you will find many different 4x8 ideas and questions regarding 4x8s or 5x9, and 4x8 can be changed into a 5x9 to allow for a broader curve radius.

Make sure you atleast make one industry to switch at for daddy to have a lil fun.

In the recent model railroader magazine they did a 4X8 called the virginian, "a 4x8 with more" it has a decent yard for your rolling stock, the new river coal mine, a couple other smaller buildings to switch at, it has a tunnel and grades also.

They did a build on this so it basically shows you everything on how to construct the table to doing trackwork and scenery. I highly suggest you check it out. I think the build was spread out through 5 magazines


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you. I have been looking at them. Hard for me to design one because this is the first one. I don't know what will fit. You guys are very creative with your designs. Thanks again


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

what do you mean, not sure what will fit?? if its a 4x8 like the virginian it will fit on a 4x8 or better yet a 5x9 like you are thinking of doing, you will just have alittle more room for scenery and such.

Take your time on your layout, realize it wont be done tmrw, especially with a son, i have 2 kids, age 2 and 4, and my layout progress is slow at time, sometimes to slow for my liking but i gotta keep telling myself, i have young kids, and they are needy, so my layout will take alot longer then someone who is retired or can devote alot of time on there layout. If i can sneak in a hour a day on my layout im happy  i usually get more done on weekends but i like to be able to show the guys here my progress and sometimes i have nothing to show of...

Just find a track plan you like and take your time with it since its your first, and ask questions here, these guys on this forum or very helpful and are very knowledgeable. 

If your son is impatient like mine, just set up a simple oval and this will keep him busy for awhile.

Did you look up or find the virginian layout plan i suggested? If so does it interest you? what would you want to be able to do on your 4x8-5x9 layout?

I would suggest to find a plan in a magazine or somewhere, that you can follow if you are very unsure, but as long as you put in time on this site you will learn a ton of info...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The Virginian layout MRR is building right now would be a really nice layout. The nicest thing being the incredible detail they have gone into explaining how they built it. (Heck, you can take a page from the magazine, blow it up to full size, lay it on your plyboard and get to building if you want to.

If you stretch it out to 5x9 instead of 4x8 that would make it even nicer giving you more room (both length and width) for larger radii curves and turnouts.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

If i was to build a 4x8/5x9 thats the layout id most likely build, it has alot to offer from a 4x8


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

here's a thought, the inner track is radius 15" for a smaller engine


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I tried looking for the Virginian and found one in 2011. Is that it?Mr Duane that is a great track plan. I like that a lot.he could run 2 at once. Is that for a 5x8? I could ad more switch tracks to it also. Thanks everybody for the input. You guys are great!


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I was also told by someone that running 2 mainlines side by side is another good way to get a good realistic look because the trains will cross each other.Thats what I meant by not knowing if they will fit. If I could run 2 tracks on some of the plans I was looking at.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

basically if it fits on a 4x8, it will work even easier on a 5x9.

Here's a bunch on yahoo images....

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-701-s&va=4x8+layout+plans

MRR started the articles on their Virginian layout in the Jan 2012 issue, with additional articles in Feb, Mar, Apr issues.

If you're a subscriber to MRR, you'll have access to this link. It's an 18 part video series on that particular layout.

http://mrr.trains.com/en/Videos/MR ...11/Build the Virginian - A 4x8 with more.aspx

http://mrr.trains.com/en/sitecore/content/Magazine Issues/2012/January 2012.aspx


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

here are a couple that i found searching but they are for n scale and i dont know if they will fit on a 5x9. would anyone here know how to convert. well never mind i cant attatch the image. it is from mikes trackplans.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

you can always order back issues if you cant get the magazines. i suggest keep getting a modelrailroader magazine each month, they sometimes have very awesome info to help on your layout, its a must have.

If you go on youtube.com you can spend forever looking at different layouts. There is alot of how to videos on youtube also.

How big is your layout room? where will your layout go?

Also, go to yahoo.com and search heart of georgia layout.

There is alot of info on this layout, its basically a 4x8 cut up to make a square and the inside is a operator pit, i honestly think you might like this type of layout setup better... You get broader curves then doing a 4x8 layout.... 
You can find alot of "how to's" on the heart of georgia layout...

And before you go saying you dont have room for this layout  a 4x8 style layout requires you to have access on all 4 sides of the 4x8 so basically its taking up the same footprint the heart of georgia layout will take up.
The heart of georgia will give you a better mainline run...


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

aha. here we go. these are n but i would like to know if they will fit ho.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

what kind of area do you have to put a layout in

http://hogrr.blogspot.com/


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

fundio said:


> here are a couple that i found searching but they are for n scale and i dont know if they will fit on a 5x9. would anyone here know how to convert. well never mind i cant attatch the image. it is from mikes trackplans.


N is 1:160, HO is 1:87, so multiply by ~2 on the dimensions and you'd have the approximate size in HO


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Perfect. Thank you. These plans are too big for 5x9. Gotta keep searching I don't have a subscription but it sounds like I need to get one.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

take a ride to walmart and pick up a model railroader magazine

fundio- what did you think of the (hog) the heart of georgia layout? did you take a look at the webpage?

Also, what size room do you have for this planned layout, you never said what you have to work with or anything?


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

fundio said:


> Perfect. Thank you. These plans are too big for 5x9. Gotta keep searching I don't have a subscription but it sounds like I need to get one.


Model Railroader is a pretty good magazine.
Your local library will have back issues on the shelf for the last five years or so.
Their Virginian project started with the January 2012 issue and spanned four or five months.

Shouldn't be a problem to gather up all the back issues at the library and photocopy the project articles for personal use. 

I agree with Joed2323, the Virginian project was very nicely done, very in-depth.

the NMRA has a pretty good beginner layout resources too.


Good luck!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

If it were me, I would take a 4x8 (like say the Virginian) and lay a nice yard in front of it in the extra foot if you have 5x10.

Craig


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Will this fit in ho on a 4x8? http://www.google.com/search?q=ho+4...zon&gl=us&biw=320&bih=533&tbm=isch&sa=2#i=108


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

fundio said:


> Will this fit in ho on a 4x8? http://www.google.com/search?q=ho+4...zon&gl=us&biw=320&bih=533&tbm=isch&sa=2#i=108


That search link doesn't work, just post a link to what you're talking about.


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I built my own design wish I would have. Put more thought into it but my son is chomping at the bit. Lol I will eventually redo it but I was wondering how hard is it to lay your own track and make my own turnouts


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you have any experience with building and making turnouts? I dont think this is for the new guys including myself, but i could be wrong.

Why are you thinking of making your own turnouts? To cut down on cost or what?

Did you by chance take a look at the Virginian layout?


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I did look at the Virginian it is a nice layout I wanted something easier for my son so he can run multiple locomotives when he gets more familiar with working the controls I think I will build Virginian. I just wanted to learn how to make my own Turn outs For looks and cost


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of building my layout that I designed myself. Personally I think designing your own layout is much MUCH funner.

Laying track can be easy or hard. Depends on how you lay it. My track is layed on-top of cork roadbed on-top of a 4x8 piece of wood (forget the type, it's really thick and smooth). The cork is stapled down using a cheap stable gun from local hardware store then the track is just nailed down on-top with track nails. Really easy if you think about it.

Hardest part is those darn rail-connectors! Darn them!


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I still have a built the yard yet And it's real tight on space I was curious on how 3 way turn outs work also I hate to spend 50 dollars on a turn out that doesn't work So I kinda wanted to build my own


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

@ Evan. I was talking about actually laying down your own ties and then the rail on top of it. Is that what you're doing Or are you buying premade rail


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

fundio said:


> @ Evan. I was talking about actually laying down your own ties and then the rail on top of it. Is that what you're doing Or are you buying premade rail


Oh, I've never heard of that way... Well as I think of it, hmmm, I would say it would take a LONG time. Unless that's what your whole layout would be doing, like a Railroad Track Laying Company that you can actually make progress on...... Not a bad idea for myself in the future!

Most people here just buy the track already made and connect them. Like I explained earlier ^^


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

here is what i have so far. again i jumped the gun and should have researched the design better.


----------

